# 1st RSPCA Rescue



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Tonight we have helped the RSPCA out by taking in a beardie, he isn't in great health so off to the vets tomorrow. Just glad we could of been of help. Will keep you posted on the beardie.


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

how sweet x hope he gets better for u


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Good on you :2thumb: I Hope the beardie will be ok


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that the rspca have passed on an animal to someone who knows something about them! well done.

If you can educate them in the process so much the better.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. The beardie is under weight, dehydrated and has runny eyes. I got him booked in at the vets at 3.20pm today, that was the earliest I could get. He is showing signs of life now, thankfully.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

snickers said:


> I find it hard to believe that the rspca have passed on an animal to someone who knows something about them! well done.
> 
> If you can educate them in the process so much the better.


Wait have amisread this?
Im sorry you may have made a typing error, unless i wrong. are you saying you find it hard to believe that the rspca have a passed on an animal to someone who doesnt know how to care for them?


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

No normally the RSPCA are crap at give the animals away to any tom dick or harry or put them down as they know no better, i think it was sarcasm on the part that they've finally seen sence and given an animal a second change with the guys at Reptilerescueden so best of luck to you.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Just got back from the vets. The beardie has confirmed as dehydrated and very under weight, with weepy eyes. So it's likely he will make a full recovery, with lots of TLC, which obviously is good.
But what isn't great is the fact that I have been given a code to claim for the vet fees, but the vets are saying i need a voucher of some sort. The RSPCA gave me NO paperwork, other than a corner of a piece paper with the code on. I have rang the RSPCA and they are closed until Monday now. What a bloody performance!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad he will be OK


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

> No normally the RSPCA are crap at give the animals
> away to any tom dick or harry or put them down as
> they know no better

Exactly. Giving the beardie to Reptilerescueden is a huge step forward for them.

Glad the beardie is doing well.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah he is improving each day


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

Hope he gets back to full health soon : victory:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks love  he's got a better chance that the last poorly beardie we got in, and that poor soul lasted 6mths.
He is getting 24hr care, so we will see.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

hope he makes a speedy recovery


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

I hope the beardie gets well.
The world needs more people like you and then it would be a much better place.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks guys 
This morning I was greeted with a much livelier beardie with his eyes open so we are doing something right.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


>


judging by that photo i`d be rushing round there to be rescued if i was a rep!:lol2:: victory:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

darwengray said:


> judging by that photo i`d be rushing round there to be rescued if i was a rep!:lol2:: victory:


Hahahaha yeah for some reason they do love it there. Being blessed with big boobs makes it easier to feed sick lizards LOL


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

good to see the RSPCA are taking steps forward instead of back.
about 3 months ago i actually got the SSPCA (scottish version but every bit as bad) to give me a non-feeding corn as the best they could manage was 1 fuzzie every 2 weeks and even then it would sometimes bring it back up. when i got it it was just over 2.5ft and at the thickest part it was about 15mm i could count the ribs, to cut a long story short i refused to sex and name it until i was sure it was ok cause i didnt want to get to attached. now feeding every week up to 2 small mice and it's a male called Ajgar.
dont mean to hijack the thread just nice to see that the likes of RRPCA and SSPCA are maybe, just maybe starting to think about what is best for reptiles now.
p.s. good job reptile rescue and gl with the beardie and all future animals :no1:


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

hope he gets better! shame when they get into that kind of state


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Hamish said:


> good to see the RSPCA are taking steps forward instead of back.
> about 3 months ago i actually got the SSPCA (scottish version but every bit as bad) to give me a non-feeding corn as the best they could manage was 1 fuzzie every 2 weeks and even then it would sometimes bring it back up. when i got it it was just over 2.5ft and at the thickest part it was about 15mm i could count the ribs, to cut a long story short i refused to sex and name it until i was sure it was ok cause i didnt want to get to attached. now feeding every week up to 2 small mice and it's a male called Ajgar.
> dont mean to hijack the thread just nice to see that the likes of RRPCA and SSPCA are maybe, just maybe starting to think about what is best for reptiles now.
> p.s. good job reptile rescue and gl with the beardie and all future animals :no1:


Yeah i havent named this little guy yet.... once he starts hunting think then i will


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

your_only_nightmare said:


> hope he gets better! shame when they get into that kind of state


Thanks Sam


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

darwengray said:


> judging by that photo i`d be rushing round there to be rescued if i was a rep!:lol2:: victory:


Looks like the ideal criteria for rescuing reps :lol2:

You and my missus would would be ideal rescues for all !

In fact we could rescue a couple of komodos :lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

darwengray said:


> Looks like the ideal criteria for rescuing reps :lol2:
> 
> You and my missus would would be ideal rescues for all !
> 
> In fact we could rescue a couple of komodos :lol2:


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Hope i`m not going too far :lol2: but reptiles and great baps well ...........


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

No darling I can only agree :no1:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> No darling I can only agree :no1:


GGRRRRRRRR


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

I love a mighty fine pair of boobs lol
Mind you they can get in they way sometimes too but like i say very useful hahahaha


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> I love a mighty fine pair of boobs lol
> Mind you they can get in they way sometimes too but like i say very useful hahahaha


Yes my wife reckons they enter the room before her but hey is that not what the world is all about :no1::lol2:

iggy or boobs ,iggy or boobs doh !!!:crazy:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice one Denise  how were the RSPCA? totally useless as usual, or did they seem to be making the right steps, not just with this beardie, but with other reps too?


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Well in all fairness they are trying. But the transportation leaves alot to be desired. It was a freezing cold night and the beardie was in a plastic insect container... the type with coloured lids and clear plastic... dunno their names. Anyway it was freezing and they didn't use any heat packs, which upset me! But the lady was very polite and admitted that reptiles wasn't something they knew much about. Still have to try and sort claiming for the vet bill out yet though too lol.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

well good luck with them, I wish you all the best


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks love xxxx


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

OMG I am so so happy. He is hunting! This is fantastic!


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Tonight we have helped the RSPCA out by taking in a beardie, he isn't in great health so off to the vets tomorrow. Just glad we could of been of help. Will keep you posted on the beardie.


Hi Denise

well done with the beardie:no1:

But I am amazed that this is the first time the RSPCA have come to you


John


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks John. The RSPCA's previous rescuers can no longer take in reptiles, so they passed on our details as we have worked with them for a couple of years also. So we was recommended to the RSPCA.  I am just happy to help where I can.


----------

